# Champion RG4 wheels come to life !!!



## AEsco48 (Feb 28, 2004)

Email [email protected] for more info

Here is the next wheel that is already in production...RS110


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Wow. Those look fantastic.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Nice wheels. Are they available yet?


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

Lori said:


> Nice wheels. Are they available yet?


they look great. I wish the rears had a little more dish to them. they would look great on my AW M3!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I'd love to see em in person, but they look SWEET in those pics. Looks like it's turned out to be a worthwhile endeavor.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

16hr Day said:


> they look great. I wish the rears had a little more dish to them. they would look great on my AW M3!


Nah, everybody else makes their aftermarket M3 wheels with deep dishes, and those aren't to my taste. These look incredible--just as good as the M3 CSL wheels to my eye. Aesco48, it looks like a pretty tight fit on those rears. How much is your car lowered? Is there any rubbing under heavy cornering/acceleration loads?


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

16hr Day said:


> they look great. I wish the rears had a little more dish to them. they would look great on my AW M3!


I'm w/ you there boss. I love a nice phat dish on the rears. These rims are pretty damn sweet though!


----------



## Geir (May 16, 2004)

*like to get the RG4 wheels*



AEsco48 said:


> Email [email protected] for more info
> 
> Here is the next wheel that is already in production...RS110


These weels look beautiful. How could I order a set? Please let us know! Geir
Long Island, White M3 2004 Coupe
PS. They look very similar to the CSL wheels


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

16hr Day said:


> they look great. *I wish the rears had a little more dish to them.* they would look great on my AW M3!


The same here... they look good, though. :thumbup:


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

The more I look at those wheels the more I like them. I can't wait to see them on a Jet Black M3.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

BEAUTIFUL!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Every time I feel the desire to upgrade my 18s.. I think about the curb rash on them and how it would feel to rash a $5000 set of wheels.    :bawling: :bawling:


----------



## AEsco48 (Feb 28, 2004)

Email [email protected] he is the one to talk to...


----------



## EternalBlue (Jul 9, 2004)

:thumbup: WOW :jawdrop:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Uberschweeeeeet. :thumbup: 

Alex


----------



## abelgo1 (Jun 25, 2004)

Geir said:


> These weels look beautiful. How could I order a set? Please let us know! Geir
> Long Island, White M3 2004 Coupe
> PS. They look very similar to the CSL wheels


Here, here. I concur.


----------



## Leo (Apr 23, 2003)

100% photoshoped!














Cangrats :bigpimp:

Edit: DOH! Come to realize that isn't even your car  Nice wheels though :thumbup:


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

I like em' :thumbup:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

these are almost bbs rk like but w/o the deep dish. ... but has a deep hub instead. and has squared/edgy spokes instead of rounded.



AEsco48 said:


> Here is the next wheel that is already in production...RS110


----------



## M3guyCA (Sep 10, 2003)

they look like some one did it on photoshop


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

abelgo1 said:


> Here, here. I concur.


that is because they took a CSL wheel and reverse engineered it to make this wheel.
However.com, it is forged rather than "cast" so it is lighter and stronger than the OEM CSL wheel!

Mine will be here next week and I can not wait!


----------



## AEsco48 (Feb 28, 2004)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> that is because they took a CSL wheel and reverse engineered it to make this wheel.
> However.com, it is forged rather than "cast" so it is lighter and stronger than the OEM CSL wheel!
> 
> Mine will be here next week and I can not wait!


and wider and a better ofset for the E46 M3


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Mine will be here next week and I can not wait!


Be sure to post lots of pics! I can't wait to see pictures of those wheels on your Silverstone M3. :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mr. E said:


> Be sure to post lots of pics! I can't wait to see pictures of those wheels on your Silverstone M3. :thumbup:


Looks like Blue Water to me... :dunno:


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Looks like Blue Water to me... :dunno:


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=624758&postcount=18


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mr. E said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=624758&postcount=18


Ok... I stand corrected... 

I still think it looks like Blue Water...  I saw an E46 M3 a couple months back that looked a lot like that and I asked the owner and they said Blue Water... so that's why I said what I did.... maybe it's the lighting... :dunno:


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

*Champion wheels*

The new M3 Club Sport package that is coming next year should be very similar in appearance to this car, as the wheels will be very similar to the CSL, and it will also have cross-drilled rotors. Wish it had those calipers though. . . .


----------

